# Colnago Sport - The story behind the name?



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi,

I've been searching a little bit and have read a mixture of answers as to what a 'Colnago Sport' actually is.

1) Cheap basic bikes with the Colnago name slapped on to cater for budget constrained riders. Made who knows where? 
1a) Definitely not made in the Italian workshops since there are no 'clovers' on the lugs.

2) Just generic bikes with Colnago stickers on them.

3) Some combination of 1 and 2.

So if you would forgive my ignorance, which one is it? It's just that there's a 'Sport' on eBay that's in my size. I figured that if it stays cheap I might buy it up.

































With the Columbus steel sticker, I noticed that there's a shop sticker _under_ it.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I believe one of the reasons colnago stopped using stickers and started painting their logo on bikes was because it was too easy to counterfeit a colnago...

I've heard of a colnago sport model, but the decal over the shop sticker is a big red flag in my book, as are the heart-shaped cutouts on the lugs.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Unless he's asking for stupid money it looks like a nice bike that will ride well. I bet it rides better with an Athena group and tubulars!

We had a few models of Columbus Aelle tubed frames. Bianchi, De Bernardi, and Puch come to mind. They were solid frames.

If that is actually the tubing used. I have a stack of True Temper OX tubing decals in my garage so there is the potential to relabel frames... if I was of a mind to.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reassuring advice. 

The bike ended up selling for $270 + $90 shipping. Whilst I'm sure it's in good working order and may be a nice frame. I'm pretty sure the genuine "Colnago" stickers boosted the price up at least $100.


----------

